# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  BookmarkImageEditor does not show image after binding

## vuyiswamb

Good Day 

I have an Image Editor defined like this 



```
     <imageeditor:SfImageEditor      IsVisible="True"       HeightRequest="525" x:Name="imageEditor">
                        <imageeditor:SfImageEditor.ToolbarSettings>
                            <imageeditor:ToolbarSettings  IsVisible="True" />
                        </imageeditor:SfImageEditor.ToolbarSettings>
                    </imageeditor:SfImageEditor>
```

and i am binding it from the image that has been selected by the user from the phone gallery like this 



```
 private async void TapGestureRecognizer_Tapped(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            try
            {
                if (!CrossMedia.Current.IsPickPhotoSupported)
                {
                    await DisplayAlert("Error", ":( Permission not granted to photos.", "ok");
                    return;
                }
                var file = await CrossMedia.Current.PickPhotoAsync(new Plugin.Media.Abstractions.PickMediaOptions
                {
                    PhotoSize = Plugin.Media.Abstractions.PhotoSize.Medium
                });

                if (file == null)
                    return;

                filePath = file.Path;
                paths.Enqueue(filePath);
                //Linux path 
                readytosave = StreamToByteArray(file.GetStream());
                Uri uri = new Uri(file.Path);
                filename = string.Empty;
                if (uri.IsFile)
                {
                    filename = System.IO.Path.GetFileName(uri.LocalPath);
                }
                var extension = filename.Split('.')[1].ToLower();
                file_extension = extension;

                m_retSource = ImageSource.FromStream(() => new MemoryStream(readytosave));
                m_readytosave = readytosave; 
      
                var imageEditor = (SfImageEditor)stackeditor.FindByName("imageEditor");//Parent control of image 
              
                if (imageEditorTelerik != null)
                {  
                    imageEditor.Source= m_retSource;
                }
          
            }
            catch (Exception ex)
            {
                await DisplayAlert("Error", ex.Message, "ok");
            }
        }
```

i was using Telerik ImageEditor , it works , but Sysfusion does not show the binded image on the control. Please note the platform is Android

Thanks

----------

